# Puppy training is making my puppy smart but in a bad way...



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Jaxson went to his first puppy class. They use treats as a positive training method. 

Well 2 days later he has caught on to if I get into something or do something that I shouldnt and dont drop it or get off I get a treat when i do... He did this a little before but not as often or intense. I tried to ignore him which use to work within 10 secs like a charm but now he gets louder and more forceful with his bitting/ pulling/ jumping/growling etc... 

I called the trainer and she said use time outs.. I only have a crate to time him out in but I dont know if now this will give his grate a bad rep.. 

What to do...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

It sounds like you might be using treats as a bribe versus a reward for a behavior....if you get off the furniture you get a cookie...if you drop the shoe you get a cookie...

At a young age...most of it is about distraction and redirecting to more appropriate behavior..

If they have a shoe....offer them something more appropriate or beetter yet keep teh shoes where they cant get at them

Furniture..prevent them from getting on it in the first place...have him drag a leash so you can guide him off...

dragging a leash can help with the jumping he starts to jump you stand on the leash and act like a big boring lump-no talking no scolding, no eye contact until he gets bored - yes it may take more then 10 seconds...could be ten minutes ;-)....when he settles...you can ask him for a sit (reward that with a nice quiet good boy-no cookies) and then step off the leash. When he figures out that jumping gets him nothing...and struggling and acting out gets him noting he will move onto more interesting things to do.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for the reply/ ideas... 

I have already puppy proofed his room.. thress times over, he only has access to his things, other then the furniture in the room, which he is only interested in the wooden chest. Its more of the attacking me that is getting worse, my clothes and hands the most. 

I will try the leash for sure. I am sure I can be as stuborn as his...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

MyJaxson said:


> Thanks for the reply/ ideas...
> 
> I have already puppy proofed his room.. thress times over, he only has access to his things, other then the furniture in the room, which he is only interested in the wooden chest. Its more of the attacking me that is getting worse, my clothes and hands the most.
> 
> I will try the leash for sure. I am sure I can be as stuborn as his...



He is smart ....he will catch on quickly...think of it like a puzzle or game and he is trying to learn the rules....but all the rules are in a foreign language...the only way he has to learn is by trial and error. Try your best to let him figure out the puzzle...
If he goes 10 minutes the first time..dollars to donuts he will be a 1 minute the next time...and less then that the 3rd time.
Smart puppies can try your patience, but they learn fast


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Doesnt have to be (and shouldnt be) an expensive leash!
A piece of clothes line with a hook from the hardware store works jut fine...then if he chews through it...it doesnt sting as much as if it would if he chewed a $15.00 leash!


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Doesnt have to be (and shouldnt be) an expensive leash!
> A piece of clothes line with a hook from the hardware store works jut fine...then if he chews through it...it doesnt sting as much as if it would if he chewed a $15.00 leash!


I picked up a cheap one to use. He only like to chew it when i am holding it, so if he is just dragging it around he doesnt seem to care.

He is smart that s for sure... The vet says he is one happy go lucky puppy... with lots of energy.


----------



## meeko3198 (Feb 2, 2010)

If it is mainly that he is going after your hands for the treats or for attention I'd also add that you can use a spray deterrent like bitter apple on your hands so if the puppy bites the hand it tastes bad. As a dog trainer I have done this for years with nippy puppies. They get persistant with the treats. 

Also, ask your trainer if they are going to teach you the Leave it command. That is a life saver in the situation as well as it will get them to pull away from an object (hands and treats included) until you tell them it is ok. 

The biggest thing though to remember is to direct their attention to more appropriate things. Just as liberty said make sure you are rewarding for good behavior, not bribing the bad.


----------

